# Campbell & Syme - East Finchley, London



## Spy (May 12, 2016)

I thought I would pop along to the Campbell & Syme coffee shop in East Finchley today.










These guys are mainly roasters supplying mainly the trade from their unit in Watford but they also have a lovely little coffee shop replete with a Giesen roasting machine taking pride of place in the middle of the shop.










The Giesen is not used much these days as their roasting is done out of Watford on 3 days of the week.

Whilst there I tried out their Ethiopian Suke beans filtered through a V60. It was a very pleasant coffee, eminently drinkable throughout the day with its mellowness.

The toasted banana cake also went down well. The guys there are very friendly and know their beans. One was also a bit of an expert on the trusty Gaggia Classic and the Rancilio Silvia having spent a few years pulling coffees at home on both machines. He still owns his 2007 Gaggia.

On the way out, I thought it would be rude not to avail myself of a Colombian Tablon Narino using an Aeropress for the journey home


















Highly recommended and worth a visit for great coffee and a chat if you are ever in the area.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

I've had some of their coffee - they are super delicious .


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

I'm using them for a pop-up this weekend, going double Ethiopian and very excited I am about it too.


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

I know these guys fairly well (lol) and I love getting to spend time in East Finchley


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

I also know Joe the owner. A friend of mine Ross works for them as well. Currently have a Campbell and Syme blend in 1 hopper and Ozone's Hodson in the other


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

dwalsh1 said:


> I also know Joe the owner. A friend of mine Ross works for them as well. Currently have a Campbell and Syme blend in 1 hopper and Ozone's Hodson in the other


What's the blend? Mines got two Natural Nicaraguans and a dash of washed Colombia


----------



## Zeuscup (Apr 25, 2016)

Lovely cafe and conveniently situated close to bus and tube stations. Have visited a couple of weekends and enjoyed their coffee. Next time I'll bring some of their beans back home ))


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

Scotford said:


> What's the blend?


The bag it came in doesn't have a name on it but what it does say is that it's the same blend that's supplied to these http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?11966-Fred-and-Ginger-(Kings-Langley-Herts-)


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Bizarrely this thread tempted me to take the trip up and say hi. Just finished an excellent Colombia Tablon Narina!


----------

